# XPL - Xplore Wealth



## System (24 June 2014)

Managed Accounts Holdings Limited (MGP) is a independently owned licensed Managed Discretionary Account (MDA) Operator that specialises in enabling financial planning groups to implement their own managed account solution for their clients, with full control over the service.

http://www.managedaccounts.com.au


----------



## System (16 April 2019)

On April 16th, 2019, Managed Accounts Holdings Limited (MGP) changed its name and ASX code to Xplore Wealth Limited (XPL).


----------



## System (5 March 2021)

On March 3rd, 2021, Xplore Wealth Limited (XPL) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between XPL and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in XPL by HUB24 Limited.


----------

